# FW to CHI which side of train?



## Ted T (May 10, 2017)

Fort Worth to Chicago, which side of train is preferred for the views.


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2017)

The inside! :giggle:

Really there is no "bad" side. In coach, you can see out of either side's window. In a sleeper, you will not know which direction you'll be facing until you board. (Sleepers can be hooked up in either direction.) Either way, you can always go to the Sightseer Lounge for viewing either side.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2017)

Both sides have great views. If in the SSL you can look out both sides. Also, in the D.C. You can see out both sides.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2017)

Generally the Right side of the Train is best between FTW and STL although it will be dark most of the year from Texarkana to St.Louis.

After that the best views of St Louis crossing the River is on the Left but once you're in the Cornfields of Illinois theres nothing to see till you get to Springfield and then from Joliet to Chicago the right side is once again best.

Dave and,Lonestar648 gave good advice in their posts.


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 25, 2017)

The best views of St. Louis crossing the Mississippi River is on the left. I enjoyed it very much. Also on the left just after leaving Fort Worth you have great views of the AT&T Stadium and Six Flags of Texas. Also on the left in Dallas you will be able to see the spot where JFK was assassinated.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 25, 2017)

Now that the TE travels on the TRE you don't see the stadium or the park. The route is too far north.


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 26, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Now that the TE travels on the TRE you don't see the stadium or the park. The route is too far north.


When did they change that? I rode the *Texas Eagle* from Fort Worth to Texarkana/St.Louis in May 2015, and I was able to see the Stadium and the Park.


----------



## printman2000 (May 26, 2017)

I think it switched over to the TRE last year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 28, 2017)

Yep, when the Eagle switched to the TRE Route between Ft. Worth and Dallas, it started going through Irving instead of Arlington (UP Route)where AT&T Stadium, ( aka Jerry World) Six Flags and the Texas Ranger Baseball Stadium are all located next to each other.

Occasionaly the Eagle is rerouted on the UP Main, but currently is detouring from Taylor to Longview on the old Mopac Eagle Route due to Trackwork between Longview and Dallas.


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Bob Dylan for this additional information.


----------

